# Black egg crate



## J_T (Mar 25, 2011)

Okay, so, there are always people looking for the stuff. I just grabbed a sheet from rona, on dundas. Its not cheap, $20.99 ea, but its worth it for the clean look!

Posted with my Xperia, using Tapatalk 2


----------



## PACMAN (Mar 4, 2010)

thanks, I'm sure this will helpa bunch of people looking for the stuff!


----------



## J_T (Mar 25, 2011)

PACMAN said:


> thanks, I'm sure this will helpa bunch of people looking for the stuff!


Well, if nothing else, the title will help people. I found old gtaa post while searching for it! Now there will be a more recent post.

Posted with my Xperia, using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

How big is it?


----------



## J_T (Mar 25, 2011)

Darkblade48 said:


> How big is it?


Standard 2' x 4'

Posted with my Xperia, using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Ryan.Wilton (Dec 12, 2012)

Home Depot has sold white egg crate for years. I think it's only $14.99 2'x4' though with the inflation it may be the same price now.


----------

